# Philips Vision LED C5W Festoon 4000K



## PVMKV (May 20, 2010)

Anyone used Philips Vision LED C5W Festoon 4000K for their license plate lights on a MKV GTI/Rabbit? The bulbs uses 5W. 

Does anyone know if these will give a bulb out warning light?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

This should answer your question 

http://www.powerbulbs.com/product_detail.asp?prod=182# 



> Note: These bulbs are designed for interior or off-road use only. In addition,* due to technical differences between LED and halogen technology, a vehicle warning light may be triggered depending on the configuration of your vehicle. *


----------

